# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم التلاتاء 22نوفمبر 2016 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*GMT+00* *Tuesday (Mardi)22.11.2016 (GMT+00)*     *UEFA Champions League* *17:00    CSKA Moscow –  Bayer 04 Leverkusen* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *19:45    Sporting CP- Real Madrid CF* *TRT 1* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500  -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *TRT1 HD* *Turksat 42°E -11054 V 30000-FTA/Biss* *RTRS* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA /Biss /CCws* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *ARENA SPORT4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 20°W-12508 H 6660 -PowerVu* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Maiwand tv* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *19:45    Sevilla FC -Juventus FC* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *AZ Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *1TV Georgia* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *19:45    AS Monaco FC -Tottenham Hotspur* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *19:45    GNK Dinamo Zagreb -Olympique Lyonnais* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *19:45    BV Borussia Dortmund- Legia Warszawa* *Root Sports Mountain* *-Galaxy91°W -4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *UEFA Youth League* *13:00    Sevilla FC -Juventus FC* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Egyptian League* *15:00    Arab Contractors –  El Masry Club* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *18:00    Al Ismaily – Al Zamalek* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA*

----------

